# MOY 902504 Western Flyer information please.



## Bicycle Bill (Jul 4, 2021)

Need information, tank, and headlight. Thanks!


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jul 4, 2021)

Western Flyer Chrome editin | Middleweight Bicycles
					

Mid 1960's Wester Flyer. chrome. MOY 902504. Please help with detailed information. Missing tank and headlight, but I love the taillight and rear reflector.




					thecabe.com
				



The "Y" stamp may indicate *1965*-Y. 








						Murray serial number project. | Classic Balloon Tire Bicycles 1933-1965
					

Needed to do this for a while, so here is what I have figured out so far. There has been many people along the way that has contributed and a few that has helped set me straight. hahaah.   I don't know how far back this goes , but I know that Murray used a single letter to represent the year...




					thecabe.com


----------

